# Looking for 2017 Chevy Cruze EPS Control Module



## NicholasJohnson (Apr 20, 2020)

Hello! I am currently on the hunt for a Chevrolet Cruze (2016-2017) EPS Control module.

This module has the following stock features:

Lane Keep Assist (LKAS)
Lane Change Warning (LCW)
Upon calling my local dealership, I was told that this module is not sold separately and that it is a part of the kit. Below is the link to the quoted part:





2011-2019 GM Power Steering Assist Motor 39240649 | GMPartsDirect.com


2011-2019 GM part # 39240649 - Power Steering Assist Motor




www.gmpartsdirect.com





This part seems to have some module on its side 









I'm not sure if this part contains the module i'm in search for. If anybody has information on this part, please let me know. (On going week-long search)


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

What's the full name of the module you need? What are you trying to fix?

EPS as in electronic power steering? Your dealer is correct that's only service via the entire steering motor assembly. 

LKAS and LCW both use multiple other modules, including the side object detection modules, the park assist control module, the front view camera as well as numerous networks.


----------

